# Going home again



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Back in the early 70's a bow was hanging from a nail on the garage wall at our farm house. Hanging next to it was a quiver with white and blue cedar arrows from the One Stop Sport Shop in Stevens Point, WI, The wooden arrows were tipped with Hilbre broadheads.

The bow was a Shakespeare Wonderbow Super Necedah. Hilbre head did not require glue to attach to the wood shaft, the plastic had internal threads that matched the arrow taper so you could securely attach them with a few twists.

When one of my older brothers and I were old enough to we would take turns. He would climb a tree and sit on a branch, I would hand up the bow and then an arrow. The next time, it was my turn to hunt. Once I handed up the bow and while handing up the arrow, the broadhead hit the string and we were finished hunting until we could make a trip to the One Stop Sport shop for a new one.

I never killed a deer with that bow. We eventually lost all the arrows and I went on to another bow and many more bows since then. I dont know whatever happened to that old Shakespeare Wonderbow.

As a broadhead collector, I was sure to gather up all the Hilbre heads I could find and I always kept a lookout for somebody selling that exact bow. Recently I found one. Today the brown truck brought it to me. At some point Im going to take this bow out and hunt with it.

Ive taken deer and bear with all homemade tread gear including homemade broadheads but I really want to take a WI whitetail with this bow. Im still waiting on the string I ordered. I wont cut this one.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

https://shakespearearchery.blogspot.com/2012/09/super-necedah-review.html


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Did you happen to get it on eBay? I got outbid on a bow just like that one about a week ago.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

fishpig said:


> Did you happen to get it on eBay? I got outbid on a bow just like that one about a week ago.


No, this was a facebook group I was in.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

That’s a cool find. I wish I had my first bow, only for memories, but as it was in about 1960 and it was given to me by a neighbor I don’t even know what make it was. It was a wood bow with slightly recurved tips, a leather wrapped handle and a little shelf tucked under the wrap IIRC and maybe the remnant of a deer track or flint head emblem but that’s about it, and I’m not sure about those facts. I just know I loved it and shot it like a madman. I didn’t sell it but guess my parents disposed of all my stuff when I got married very young, and they likely asked me if I wanted any of that old “junk” in the garage and I declined. Other things on my mind!


----------

